# Nerja , December holiday Weather



## Mas2u (May 27, 2012)

I know this isn't actually an ex pat question but who better to ask than folk who live in the area ! so I hope its O.K

December school holiday time and in to new year is what im asking about.

Obviously I have read the historic 'average temperature info' on the web as I'm not silly BUT temperatire averages dont tell the real story. Realistically how likely is it that the kids will be able to play outside , use a pool whilst an adult like me sits in a warm corner reading a book etc over xmas/new year ?.

Evening strolls to a restaurant wihtout shivering would be nice too  

It's one thing escaping the cold and I wouldnt mind just sitting there in a jumper
( has to be outside though) but I know children and grandchildren would like a bit more sunshine and warmth to enjoy playing outdoors.

I was in Nerja 38 years ago at xmas ( yep that long) and i'm sure I swam in a Capistrano pool with my little Spanish friend of the time.

I know the sort of weather I'm talking about is available in the Canaries at xmas but I'd prefer to use the holiday as an 'update myself on Nerja trip' as i have no intention long term of ending up in the Canaries .

Cheers

Mas


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ukmastiff said:


> I know this isn't actually an ex pat question but who better to ask than folk who live in the area ! so I hope its O.K
> 
> December school holiday time and in to new year is what im asking about.
> 
> ...


I live not too far from Nerja, and we have friends from England who have spent the last 2 Xmas/New Year holidays there. Both times, they have had really good weather with warm sunshine from around 11am to 4pm - but before and after those times, be prepared for it to be distinctly chilly. It's normal to see some tourists sunbathing on the beaches and swimming in the sea or in pools in December (I used to swim in the Capistrano pool myself when we came over for winter holidays, although I couldn't contemplate the thought of it now!). Some swimming pools (particularly those on residential complexes where a few apartments or villas are holiday rentals) aren't even open for use except between June and September, so be careful to check that out.

Of course, good weather can't be guaranteed in December and going back further than two years we had some very wet weather indeed.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

We have lived in the area for 9 years. Previous to that, we have been coming to a Spain since the 70's on holiday at Christmas and the summer. Some years it has been wonderful, but others has been indifferent. I would say most of the years have been good, but it all depends on the weather and how lucky you are. We used to swim in the sea in January, but some years it has been too cold to go out.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We live in the campo and have a view of Nerja from our villa. Last December was very nice until just before Xmas when we were hit with near hurricane force winds which caused a lot of damage, and on Christmas day we had a massive storm with rain, hail, thunder the lot!! The next day was wonderful.....


----------

